# Flex Expanding in Northern VA



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

A couple of days ago I received this email about expansion of Flex in NOVA. But I no have more information. 

Any news ? Is a new warehouse, Restaurant area expansion or Whole Foods ?


----------

